# upgrading my filter



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just recently set up my 55 gallon FW tank and am slowly upgrading the equipment that came in the kit with it. Right now I'm using a whisper 60 filter, which seems to be working well but is kind of noisy. I'd like to stay with the HOB power filter set up because it seems the easiest to maintain (I'm pretty new to the fish community and am still figuring a lot of this out). I've searched around on this site a bit and have noticed some people have had problems with the aquaclear 70, which is what I was leaning towards. Would the 110 be too big for my tank? I'm setting it up to be a community tank and it does have live plants in it that I'd rather not have uprooted by my filter.

Any advice you could pass down to this fish noob would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Ben


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The 110 would be fine. Good line of filters.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Rally,

I agree with Simpte, it is good line of filters. As far as too big for your tank, you can never have to much filtration for your tank.  

A little trick I use when changing to a new or different filter is, I run the old and the new filter on the tank for a few weeks together. That way your new filter gets seasoned before you remove the old one. That way no worry of a minny re-cycle happening. 

Just a little trick I use and works everytime! 

Good Luck,
Kathy


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I'll be ordering my filter from big al's tonight sometime. My friend has an aquaclear on his 110 gallon tank and loves it.

Good tip on running both filters for awhile, I was wondering about the best way to switch without messing up the bacteria. 

Thanks again for the help, this noob appreciates all the help he can get!


----------

